# Machine Table Covers?



## HMF (Oct 22, 2016)

Do you guys have covers on your miling machines while the vice is in use?

Like this one;





This is 1/4" hardboard with oak strips on the sides and a quick coat of urethane. Works nice, brush the vise off on to the covers and take the covers to the trash can and dump it in. The vise is shifted off to one side in this picture so some of the table is exposed.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes.   I use 1/8" hardboard though.  
Cheap and effective.   Rather than mess with setting up my table saw I have home depot use their panel saw to rip a 4x8 sheet into 12" wide strips.    Cut to length i do at home by score and break with a box cutter like drywall. set my vise on top w/o the key and trace the outline and coping saw the profile.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't, but it's a good idea. I doubt it would be a great benefit if you did a lot of flycutter work though. But then, it's common to see chip deflectors on that op, so it would have to help some. If you run flood coolant you'd need to perforate that, and make it out of metal.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 22, 2016)

I do not... yet.  I love the idea and suspect that a set of covers will be one of my next projects. I'd better get a move on though, as the weather will soon be too cold to be messing with the table saw out in the garage.


----------



## wrat (Oct 22, 2016)

What a great idea!  I just knew these doilies i've been using could be improved upon.


----------



## hman (Oct 23, 2016)

Brooks Ravenscroft (brav65) posted a nice idea last year:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/way-cover-t-slot-cover.37227/


----------



## Franko (Oct 23, 2016)

I made some out of magnetic vinyl vent covers I got cheap at Home Depot. They work great.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep I do.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been using a hard rubber sheet material (gasket material?).  I am not sure what the original application was, but I thought it looked like handy material.  It is heavy enough it stays in place pretty well.  So far, I have not had any chips imbed.

I figured I could cut another profile into the other end, for a different table attachment.  So far, I've just left them square and move them around to keep most chips out of the table.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 23, 2016)

embarrassingly, i have a worn out dollar store teenage ninja turtle placemat that was bisected and held in place with small magnets


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 23, 2016)

Franko said:


> I made some out of magnetic vinyl vent covers I got cheap at Home Depot. They work great.



I like it good idea.   Do chips stick though?


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 23, 2016)

I find simple attaching means are best but don't always follow my own advise.   
For my BP had some cheap little c clamps around decided to just clamp on the dro shield.  Obviously not a universal solution.  Something that snapped into the 5/8 t slots from underneath would be better. 






The tormach had existing tapped holes so I made some threaded pins that hold pretty well and trap the cover against the vise.


----------



## Franko (Oct 23, 2016)

Cheeseking said:


> I like it good idea.   Do chips stick though?



I've had no problems with chips sticking or being difficult to clean off. It isn't very magnetic for swarf but sticks well to the bed.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 23, 2016)

The cheapskate in me is waiting to find a fallen mud flap from a big rig. Many uses for that heavy rubber, plus it's recycling.


----------



## gwarner (Oct 23, 2016)

I use belts from scrapped treadmills on mine. They also make great drawer liners.


----------

